# wma zu mp3?



## drash (26. August 2002)

kennt jemand ein tool, mit dem ich das windows media-format in mp3 konvertieren kann??


----------



## BubiBohnensack (26. August 2002)

Du verlierst doch nur derbe Qualität. So what?


----------



## drash (26. August 2002)

wma funktioniert nicht auf dem ipod und wenn ich es nicht konvertieren kann muss ich es zuerst auf cd brennen und dann wieder auf den pc konvertieren, und das geht wahrscheinlich um einiges länger.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (26. August 2002)

Die Qualität wird sehr schlecht. Wieso holst du dir das Lied nicht gleich als MP3?


----------



## drash (26. August 2002)

es sind gleich 2 cd's, also fällt diese variante weg. es scheint als müsste ich mir 2 cd's brennen.


----------



## goela (27. August 2002)

Zur Qualität kann ich nicht's beitragen!

Nur hier findest Du einen Konverter! Leider selber noch nicht ausprobiert!


----------

